# Hi From Surrey BC Canada



## windyway (Nov 22, 2008)

I own a Spirit 23 from North American, a Dallas Texas gone under company. She's (will be) a beauty I'm restoring her.


----------



## oceansoul63 (Dec 29, 2008)

Sounds cool. I'm new here myself, but welcome!


----------



## windyway (Nov 22, 2008)

oceansoul63 said:


> Sounds cool. I'm new here myself, but welcome!


Thanks oceansoul


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Always good to see another Lower Mainlander here! Welcome!!


----------



## windyway (Nov 22, 2008)

Faster said:


> Always good to see another Lower Mainlander here! Welcome!!


Yea I'm new to sailing & the Georgia Strait. Any tips for a newbie for around here?


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Windy:

Welcome to Sailnet.

You have 10 posts now... Let's see some pictures of your boat.

David


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Geez David! You could at least wait until he had 11 or 12 post before asking for the porn!............ie boat porn! yumpin yiminany! Must a been that trip to Mexico fried you brain in the heat vs us left up here in the snow and cold eh!

Welcome windy!

Don't worry about some of us, us folks lower than the border get a little screwy at times, but not often, only 99% of the time!

Now about that boat porn...............snap to it!

Marty


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

windyway said:


> Yea I'm new to sailing & the Georgia Strait. Any tips for a newbie for around here?


Two tips:

Stay on the chart.
Check tides and current tables faithfully.

Remember - the slimy side stays down.

Jack, another Canuck


----------



## windyway (Nov 22, 2008)

djodenda said:


> Windy:
> 
> Welcome to Sailnet.
> 
> ...


OK OK already!! LOL This is the ad I found the boat with last March: American Spirit 23 sailboat for sale Since then I've rebuilt the trailer with all (4) new brakes & 1 new axle. All metal rusting or broken was welded, sandblasted & galvanized.Here's a few pics the transom view is what the hull looks like now. I have to wait for warmer temps to epoxy the blisters.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Pretty little boat! Not sure that too many trailer sailors are made any more, other than Catalina and Hunter.

Enjoy her!

Marty


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

windyway said:


> Yea I'm new to sailing & the Georgia Strait. Any tips for a newbie for around here?


Anytime you have any questions about local cruising (in addition to Jackdale's excellent advice! ) feel free to send me a PM and I'll be happy to help you out!


----------



## windyway (Nov 22, 2008)

Faster said:


> Anytime you have any questions about local cruising (in addition to Jackdale's excellent advice! ) feel free to send me a PM and I'll be happy to help you out!


I appreciate the offer...thanks


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Welcome to the asylum, lot's of good people here. 

John


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet.


----------



## tpohara (Jan 1, 2009)

Just a newbie here myself, but I bid you welcome.

(don't ask me for pictures of my boat, I don't have one... yet)


----------



## windyway (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for the replies & welcomes guys (& Gals??) I can't wait to start sailing but it just snowed last night & it seems sooooo far away!


----------



## alymatt (Jan 12, 2009)

welcome,

from tsawassen!


----------



## Capnblu (Mar 17, 2006)

Good on ya Windy. To save yourself a real heartache, get to your boat and get some solid wood dunnage under that keel! The cinder blocks holding her in the air are not designed to take a load laying on their side. Also they probably are not rated to take that kind of load even facing right way up. If i'm too late, lets see the pictures of what she looks like from inside your house!


----------



## windyway (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for the tip I was wondering about that myself. She's back on the trailer for now, but I'll use wood dunnage when I paint the hull this spring.


Capnblu said:


> Good on ya Windy. To save yourself a real heartache, get to your boat and get some solid wood dunnage under that keel! The cinder blocks holding her in the air are not designed to take a load laying on their side. Also they probably are not rated to take that kind of load even facing right way up. If i'm too late, lets see the pictures of what she looks like from inside your house!


----------

